# Wanted : Garmin Vector 3s power meter pedals or alternative



## Mark1978 (13 May 2020)

Looking for the cheapest set of power meter pedals i can get my hands on so that i can hook the wife's spin bike up to zwift. Vector 3 preferred as they are SPD-SL but any others considered.


----------



## Milkfloat (13 May 2020)

Vector 3 are not SPD-SL they are Look Keo, like all other pedal power meters.

Edit - With the Vector 2 you could spend a lot of money with Garmin and take apart a Shimano 6800 pedal body to work with SPD-SL, but it was expensive.


----------



## Mark1978 (14 May 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> Vector 3 are not SPD-SL they are Look Keo, like all other pedal power meters.
> 
> Edit - With the Vector 2 you could spend a lot of money with Garmin and take apart a Shimano 6800 pedal body to work with SPD-SL, but it was expensive.



Well you learn something every day. So will Look Keo cleats fit on a standard 3 bolt cleat shoe?


----------



## And (14 May 2020)

Mark1978 said:


> Well you learn something every day. So will Look Keo cleats fit on a standard 3 bolt cleat shoe?


Yes.
Cheapest power meter pedals? I backed an Indiegogo crowdfunder project for power meter pedals that were going to be an Xmas present for my son, but they had some setbacks; to be honest there have been times when I thought I'd lost my money, but they stuck at it and will be delivering soon apparently (website states June for road pedals) - cheap as chips (relatively speaking) https://www.iqsquare.com
DC Rainmakers opinion: https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2020/05/iq2-power-meter-pedals-first-rides-testing-data-accuracy.html


----------

